# Girl Scout tribe



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

Any Girl Scout folks still out there?

Anyone go to convention?

How is realignment going in your council?

How are troop meetings going?

Has anyone worked on the new Journeys program?


----------



## FroNuff (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm not a GS leader, but this is my daughter's first year in Daisies and I have a question for the leaders who may be lurking and willing to answer.









Because of our experience, I'm willing to go through the training to become a leader, but I'm not sure how it works with pulling my daughter from her current troop.

Anyway, I hope this thread gets revived. I enjoyed reading the one that was archived.


----------



## Ghislaine (Jul 12, 2008)

I became a lifetime member when I was in college. I haven't been involved in GS since highschool though. I'd hoped to be a leader for girls at an elementary school near my college since I'd been a co-leader for a troop of brownies while I was still in highschool but it didn't work out. I know very little about what is going on with Girl Scouting these days.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FroNuff* 
I'm not a GS leader, but this is my daughter's first year in Daisies and I have a question for the leaders who may be lurking and willing to answer.









Because of our experience, I'm willing to go through the training to become a leader, but I'm not sure how it works with pulling my daughter from her current troop.

Anyway, I hope this thread gets revived. I enjoyed reading the one that was archived.

I did just that this year. My neighbor and I started our own troop. Last year for Kindergarden my dd was in another troop. It was right after school, the 15 plus kids would all just run around in the gym and then they would give them a juice box and suger laden snack on an empty stomach and make the situation worse. Then most of the kids would be melting down by the time the parents picked them up and most would not eat dinner then as well.

The leader had never been a scout herself but wanted her dd to do it. I dont think she read the leader book at all and really didnt take any assistance from any of the parents. I was the cookie mom so she let me help her a bit. But there was a lot of drama at the end of the year and my dd asked if we could start our own troop. So we did this year and took my dd out and my neighbors' twins. We asked about 5 girls who are not involved in the other troop to join and now we have our own troop. All the girls live within a few blocks so its really easy to do this troop as well.

But if you start your own troop, do not take any of the other girls from the other troop. It creates hard feelings. We used the excuse that after school on Monday didnt work for us which is 100% true. We have Releigious Ed on Monday night and doing scouts and that in one day is a nightmare in itself. The other leader said after school at all didnt work for her because she has 5 kids and its impossible to have to arrange after school stuff. So we do one evening a month at my house and one activity which is plenty. Last meeting we made sit upons for the girls to use every meeting and this time we are doing gingerbread houses. We also have a pizza night at my house over the holiday.

One thing, its really easy to get things done if you have a good council. The girl scouts in the state just went thru a huge revamping. They had 300 councils and cut them down to just over 100. In my area (Chicagoland and N/W Indiana) they took 7 councils and made 1 huge one. So no one would call you back for anything and it was impossible to get a straight answer about anything. They only called me back after I left an extremely stern message with the "lead" person I was supposed to work with. Now that we are all into the school year, holidays etc we leader all get these frantic calls about turning this in and that in. I reminded one of the people I tried to give them all of that from Aug until Oct. But maybe your council will be easier to deal with.


----------

